# Hickory Creek, Tx (Old Alton Bridge) & Lake Lewisville



## old_boat_new_smile (Mar 18, 2009)

I fished in Hickory Creek near old Alton Bridge Tuesday for about 4 hours. There were around 20 people fishing up and down the creek a different times I was there. I ended up switching to live bait to see if I could get anything. I got nothing. There was one guy there who caught two small mouth bass, but they were juveniles. 

Went down to Lake Lewisville on Monday near the Hickory Creek boat ramp. We were fishing around stumps and the docks, got a few bites, but nothing major. We pissed off some ducks nearby and had to call it a day early. One of my buddies was fishing there also for catfish and he said they were not biting either. 

We've had a lot of rain in this area and it may have upset things too much. 

My ten year old managed to hook my finger and smack me with his rod twice, but I'd say it was still better than sitting at home.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 18, 2009)

Glad to hear you got out with your son... better enjoy them while you can. I wish I had enjoyed that time with my dad more - it's amzaing the "shoulda dones" that I'm coming up with now that I'm older.

where are you from by the way? I didn't see it in your profile


----------



## old_boat_new_smile (Mar 18, 2009)

We are from South Denton County, just south of Denton, Texas.


----------



## jl_rotary (Mar 18, 2009)

Only thing my dad and I really do together is fish  
Thanks for the report.


----------



## old_boat_new_smile (Mar 18, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Glad to hear you got out with your son... better enjoy them while you can. I wish I had enjoyed that time with my dad more - it's amzaing the "shoulda dones" that I'm coming up with now that I'm older.
> 
> where are you from by the way? I didn't see it in your profile




I don't talk about it online often, but my 7-year old son was killed in a car accident about five years ago. I had an 8 foot aluminum boat when he was five, and he and I went fishing quite a bit. Some of my best memories are in that boat and fishing from shore. He caught about 20 bream one time, they were all small, but we had so much fun.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry for your loss 


Thanks for the nice report


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 19, 2009)

"My ten year old managed to hook my finger and smack me with his rod twice,"

That is really great!!!!!!! Hope you have many more years of being hooked in the finger....


----------



## switchback (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't worry.... they'll be biting really good soon!!!

Going to go this weekend and try for some crappie and sandbass.


----------

